# MTB - 9/11/10 Afternoon



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm busy in the morning, but I hope to get out in the afternoon/early evening for a ride before the crappy weather comes in on Sunday.  Somewhat open to location.  Anyone gonna be out?


----------



## yesmandroc (Sep 9, 2010)

I should be able to get out 3:30-4:00 or so.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 10, 2010)

That might work.  Do you have anything planned?


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 10, 2010)

If I don't get out in the morning I will probably be in for this. Even if I do get out in the am I might be up for trying a double!


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 10, 2010)

Where are you thinking of riding in the AM Jeff?


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 10, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Where are you thinking of riding in the AM Jeff?



Probably the res, want to be rolling by 8


----------



## yesmandroc (Sep 10, 2010)

bvibert said:


> That might work.  Do you have anything planned?



Looks like I'm rolling out w/ Djembe at Nass. Don't know where, yet. Probably 3:00-ish but I'll post up final plans.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 10, 2010)

yesmandroc said:


> Looks like I'm rolling out w/ Djembe at Nass. Don't know where, yet. Probably 3:00-ish but I'll post up final plans.



Let me know, I could be down for that.


----------



## yesmandroc (Sep 10, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Let me know, I could be down for that.



2:30. Probably Scoville.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 11, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Even if I do get out in the am I might be up for trying a double!



This isn't going to happen today, rode this morning and don't see my be ready for a mid afternoon ride.


----------



## yesmandroc (Sep 11, 2010)

Yep. Scoville at 2:30, although I might be a little late.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 11, 2010)

I should be there.


----------

